# بص بقى عايز تضحك ادخل ، مش عايز خلاص براحتك



## خاطى ونادم (1 أبريل 2009)

*واحد كان عنده كتكوت مفترس ، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يقوم الكتكوت ياكلهم ، وفي قفص القرود ياكلهم ، وفي قفص القطط ياكلهم ، راح راميه في الصحرا . صعب عليه الكتكوت وراح يشوفه بعد 3 أيام ، لقى الكتكوت مرمي عالأرض والنسور بتحوم حواليه ، الراجل قاله : يا حبيبي إنت مت قام الكتكوت وقال له : يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين...........



*مرة واحدة ست بتقول لجارتها الحقيني يا أم محمد بعت جوزي يجيبلي 
ملوخية راح مخبوط بأتوبيس ... يالهوي وعملتي إية .. عملت بامية وامري لله



*خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب طبق فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل 
الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج 
ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم 
الرابع دخل المطعم ومش معاه فكة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال 
له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم 
على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الخبيث قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12)
قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول لو سمحت




*طفل صغير سال امة ازاى انا جيت الدنيا قالت له حطيت شوية سكر تحت 
السجادة لاقيتك جيت ... راح الطفل حاطط شوية سكر تحت السجادة... يومين و 
لاقى صرصار فقال له لو مكنتش ابنى كنت قتلتك غوور فى ستين داهية




*مرة اربع صعايدة داخلين امتحان فجلهم سؤال فى الامتحان وهو كام 
عدد ارجل المعزة فكلهم سألو صاحبهم حسنين وما كنش بيرد عليهم فالما خلص 
الامتحان قالولو انتا ما قولتيلناش لية قالهم المراقب كان جنبى ومعرفتيش اطلع 
المعزة 




*تلاته اندال اتفقوا يشوفوا مين اكتر نداله الاول شاف راجل عجوز 
عايز يعدي الشارع مسك ايده و سابه في نصف الشارع واتاني عداه وضربه 
التالت ضحك وقال انا اكتر نداله الراجل ده يبقي ابويه 





*مرة اتنين صعايدة ميتين من الجوع واحد قاله عاوز تاكل قالوا ايوة قالوا تعال معايا قالوا 
لالالالا روحت انت .. قاله تعالى بس و مكلش دعوة .. قاله ماشى.. راحوا اكبر مطاعم فى مصر راح نده على الجرسون طلب كل حاجة لحم وملوخية ويبص تحت الترابيزة لقى فار قتل الفار وحطه على الملوخية وزعق انتم عاملين ملوخية بالفران انا هبلغ عنكم وخلاص من الحساب راح لزميلوا قالوا انا عملت كدة .. يلا بقى قلدني .. راح التانى يعمل زيه و طلب كل حاجة وعند الملوخية الجرسون قالوا معنديش ملوخية.. الصعيدى قالوا ابة امال احط الفار دة فين !! 




*مرة البوليس كبس على ناس بيشموا ومعاهم ولد صغير فالظابط بيقولة 




*ويا ترى الشمام الصغير اسمة اية قالة كنتالوب ههههههههههههههههه




*مرة حرامى دخل على واحد مسطول البيت قالو هات فلوسك و الا هقتل مراتك قام الرجل 
قعد يضححححك...الحرامى قتل مراته وقاله هات الفلوس قبل ماقتل ابنك الرجل قعد يضححححك....الحرامى قتل ابنه و هكذا لغايه لما خلص عالعيله و بيقول للمسطول ايه يا عم مش عايز تدينى فلوسك ليهقاله هههههههههههههههههه اطلع من دول يا ابرهيم يا نصر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*نكت جميله قوووي

وبالذات الرابعه والاخيره

شكرا ليكي

خاطى ونادم 
​*


----------



## zama (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل 
شكراً جداً لحضرتك..
وننتظر المزيد..


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــــفه 

ميررررسى على النكت 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين كلهم 
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 أبريل 2009)

حلوووووووووويين 

ميرسى ياقمر لتعبك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مايكل
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ا مينا
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا juses
نورتى حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمر
نورى يا قمر ​


----------



## merola (5 يونيو 2009)

_*
*مرة حرامى دخل على واحد مسطول البيت قالو هات فلوسك و الا هقتل مراتك قام الرجل
قعد يضححححك...الحرامى قتل مراته وقاله هات الفلوس قبل ماقتل ابنك الرجل قعد يضححححك....الحرامى قتل ابنه و هكذا لغايه لما خلص عالعيله و بيقول للمسطول ايه يا عم مش عايز تدينى فلوسك ليهقاله هههههههههههههههههه اطلع من دول يا ابرهيم يا نصر

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اووووووووووووى دية *_


----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

> *خبيث دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب طبق فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل
> الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج
> ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم
> الرابع دخل المطعم ومش معاه فكة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*دة الراجل دة غلس اوى *
*شكرا اكتير لها النكت الحلوة*
**​


----------



## sara A (5 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين قوى*
*ميرسى خاطى ونادم *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه نكت جامدة


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 يونيو 2009)

*مرة البوليس كبس على ناس بيشموا ومعاهم ولد صغير فالظابط بيقولة 




*ويا ترى الشمام الصغير اسمة اية قالة كنتالوب ههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرولا
نورتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا مجرد عضو​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا سارة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا ابو كف​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا كلير​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
نكته رااااااااااااا ئعه
مرسيىىىىىىىى علي النكته
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه جميلة اوى وخصوصا الاخيرة


----------



## lovely dove (24 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
جامدين قوي ياقمر 
مرسي ليكي 
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا عماد​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمورة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا بيبو ميمى​


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوه اوى بتاعه اطلع من دول ياابراهيم يانصر هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة جميلة اوى

مرسى ليك اوى

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodoz (25 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييييييك كتييييييييييييييييير*
*نكت جامدة موووووت*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههه
نكت روووووووووعة
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## ana-semon (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه بجد حلوين اوي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مريم12 (25 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نكت تحفة 
تسلم ايدك
و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## نفرتيتي (26 يونيو 2009)

جميلة جداااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

نكت تحفة بجد شكرا​


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووين


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا نانسى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا نفرتارى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا دودوز​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا ملكة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا انا سيمون​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا مريم 12​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا نفرتيتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا رونى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا بطرس​


----------

